# Créer un script Bash sous Snow Léopard



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Etant étudiant en IUT Informatique, nous réalisons des scripts en Bash sur Linux. Possédant un mac qui est un système Unix comme Linux, je pense que celà doit être possible, en revanche, je ne sais pas si c'est pareil que sur Linux, avec le #!/bin/bash et aussi avec quel éditeur, je dois le faire ? quelle extension à mettre ?

Merci d'avance !

Antoine


----------



## ntx (15 Novembre 2009)

Les types de scripts shell sont les mêmes sur tous les UNIX, donc Linux et Mac OSX compris. Par contre les commandes utilisées peuvent varier, seuls les outils POSIX sont standards. Donc tu peux avoir de grosses différences notamment pour les commandes d'administration du système, mais pour des traitements sur des fichiers ce devraient être la même chose.

Pour l'éditeur, n'importe quel éditeur de texte fera l'affaire, évite TextEdit qui est prévu pour travailler en RTF et pas en ASCII. Fais une recherche, la question a été posée mille fois. 

Pour les extensions, comme sur tous les autres UNIX. Ce qu'il faut c'est donner les droits d'exécution à ton fichier, peu importe son nom.


----------



## tatouille (15 Novembre 2009)

emacs dans ton term emulator -> /Applications/Utilities/Terminal.app

# GNU-Linux est un Unix-like-like // not UNIX03 certified 
// linux ca n'existe pas -> GNU-Linux apres il existe different OS utilisant la meme base Debian, Ubuntu, Slackwave, MkLinux je pose le dernier car utilisant mach donc tu vois il peut exister de grandes differences entre ces OS partageant la meme base.

# FreeBSD est un Unix-like // UNIX03 certified 
# MacOS est un Unix-like avec une couche BSD-like // UNIX03 certified 

tu aurais moins de probleme venant de Solaris ou du monde BSD*, certaine commande comme awk et sed differe dans leur fonctionnement, si tu veux avoir access si disponible sous ton host au meme commande c'est generalement gawk , gsed ecetera


----------

